# Tribute Front Grill



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just a question about the front of the van.The panel between the bonnet and the black grill is silver as the rest of the front panels,but has not been laquered, so is a matt finish.Is everyones else,s like this?
Cheers Lazza :roll:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Lazza,
Yep mine has a mat finish, I wonder if Trigano sprayed it as it should normally be black.

P


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*front panel*

Checked ours on the 550 this morning, it is the same.

Other vans are black there as 650 says, probably just the different
finish on different textures. I'd rather have matt finish than black.

Jacobite


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Front grill*

Thanks Jacobite n 650
I thought mine had missed the spray booth,It's not as easy to get polish of it ,so i might even get it laquared.
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Whilst on the subject of the colours of the front... how do you guys rate the colour matching of the main front bumper? Do you think it is a black bumper resprayed? Or came out of the Fiat factory as silver?

Reason I ask is I have a silver Adria Twin on order which comes as standard with a black bumper, and would like to get it colour coded. Local spray shops seem reluctant to respray it and wouldn't offer any guarantee against it just flaking off in a year or two. However speaking to UK converters such as ** and ***, they just seem to spray the black ones.

(removed the names as at least these two converters replied - so thought it unfair to name them. Timberland for example never even bothered to reply - /me thinks it must be because they respray the black ones too)

What do you think my chances of getting a silver bumper from Trigano spares department? (if one exists)

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Plus... one other thing... the Trig website says that the vans have allow wheels, but the images on the front page whas vehicles that, to me, look like wheel trims over steel rims.

Do you guys have alloys? And if so, are they factory Fiat ones and what do they look like? We've also ordered alloys (mainly for weight loss than looks) however never seen a picture of them. Hopefully we like them!

Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Mine are exactly as shown in their current ads- 5 sort of thick spokes and 5 thin spokes. Generally a bugger to clean but they look ok.
I know that Triumf got his 550 with the alloys as shown in their earlier brochures, but he was pleased with them.
They are alloys.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

My 550 also has a silver finish on the below-bonnet panel, though it is matt.
I rather thought that this was because it was a plastic panel rather than metal but I could be wrong.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

To paint plastic bumpers correctly, they need to be prepared correctly, cleaned with special cleaners and primed with special primers prior to topcoating.

There was an article in one of the magazines recently; could have been one of the club mags., giving a blow by blow account of how a professional did it.

.....and another thing: alloy wheels do not necessarily weigh less than steel wheels; they can even weigh more. That is not of course necessarily true of the Trigano alloys option but don't just assume ....


regards,

Harvey


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

A lot of boy racers do this to their cars.

My brother inlaw did it to his Pug bumpers and wing mirrors, it looked very good for a home effort no flaking after a year. He used some sort of cleaner on the plastic then lots of coats of primer then top coats of paint followd by laquer. I would if i were you get the local body show to do it mind. 

Rob


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.

According to the manufacturer (Adria) literature, which is pretty poor by all accounts, the alloys are 10kgs less. Not a great deal, but seemed to be worth the money to me to upgrade the payload a tad and get the "look" as a bonus... only downside is I dont have a clue what the alloys look like.
It'll be a nice surprise when we go to collect. Worse case, there's always eBay.

With regards the bumpers, I did read a report in MMM not so long ago, which is what gave me the idea of getting them done locally, however after calling a couple of spray shops, they seemed reluctant to guarantee that the finish would be that great and it wouldnt be prone to hairline cracks or peeling off in time. Therefore I was pretty surprised that some of the converters get the black bumpers sprayed. (the fact that most of them never bothered replying to my question makes me think they also do)

Was just wondering if the Tribute has factory coloured ones, or they are just sprayed too.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

b6x said:


> Plus... one other thing... the Trig website says that the vans have allow wheels, but the images on the front page whas vehicles that, to me, look like Wheel Trims over steel rims.
> 
> Do you guys have alloys? And if so, are they factory Fiat ones and what do they look like? We've also ordered alloys (mainly for weight loss than looks) however never seen a picture of them. Hopefully we like them!
> 
> ...


Hi my 650 has alloys but the spare is steel. I think they look great and are probably quite expensive as they have to take over 3 tons. The front bumper in my view has an identical paint finish to the rest of the van bar the unlaqured panel mentioned earlier, which has quite an amateur finish in comparison. This makes me think Fiat did the bumper and Trigano the panel, but thats all based on circumstantial evidence ! I note both are also silver on the backs!


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm assuming the silver is the standard silver from the Fiat factory (i.e. Trigano don't respray it all).... therefore, is there a decent Trigano dealer/repair specialist that may be able to source me a stock silver front bumper?

Thanks,
Steve


----------

